# A company that cares



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

only company that I got this message from


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

That was solid. It was also a CYA, but it was the correct response under the circumstances.
I got nothing from any of 6 companies that I stay active with. Cool and Kudos to DoorDash.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> That was solid. It was also a CYA, but it was the correct response under the circumstances.
> I got nothing from any of 6 companies that I stay active with. Cool and Kudos to DoorDash.
> View attachment 47938


I do uber,lyft postmates and doordash,doordash is the only one that sent the warning.


----------

